# Confusing ACS Result Letter



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear All,

Thanks for all great information shared on this site. 

A few days ago, I got my positive result letter from ACS. However, it is pretty confusing.

*My background:* 
Masters in information systems from Jan.2002-Jan.2005
PhD in Computing from Sep.2008-April.2013

*Employment*:
Sep.2002-Sep.2008 as developer in Turkey (6 years)
and
Nov.2009 - Aug.2010 as developer in Aus (9 months)
Sep.2010 - July.2011 as developer in Aus (9 months)
Jun.2012 - Present as developer in Aus (10 months)

There are two things that I don't understand on the ACS letter:

1. There are no mention about my Masters qualification. (I've not heard anything about this from the case officer.)

2. They listed all my employment experience on the letter but used a statement like this:

_The following employment after April 2013 is equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 26312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCA code._

Please see the attached picture for the screenshot of the letter.

So, what can I claim for my work experience? possibly nothing!? and it seems they only include the highest qualification obtained into the result letter, which I think can cause problems. Should I ask for them to include my masters degree in the result letter. I think I should be able claim points for my experiences after Jan.2005 (the day I got masters degree). What do you think?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This actually looks like a typo because they wouldn't be able to assess your experience in the future. I would certainly recommend that you query it with them, especially as they mention April 2013 but list dates prior to that period. It may just be a case of them correcting that typo. It's quite common for any organisation to make mistakes due to the sheer volume of documents that they issue.

You can only claim points for one degree, generally the highest qualifications and most assessing bodies typically refer to your highest qualifications. As long as you attach copies of all your degrees to your visa application, I very much doubt it will make any difference as based on your graduation date on the earliest certificate for your relevant qualification, DIAC will make their own calculation of your experience. Do bear in mind that DIAC is under no obligation to agree with ACS and they have been known to overrule their assessment. As a rule of thumb, they count experience gained from your date of graduation.


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply Maz25!

I hope it is a typo? but I'm worried about the fact that 'April 2013' is the same date as my phd graduation... so it may not be a typo.

Do you think I should ask ACS to recognise my Masters degree as well in order to claim my work experience after the graduation of masters degree? I will not claim points for my 3 year of experience prior to my master graduation (though I have a bachelor degree in a non-IT related major as of 2001).


----------



## DilsonJoseph (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear All,

Even i am confused with the content of my ACS assessment result letter. Though they have mentioned my whole experience in the letter, the below statement puts me into dilemma “The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code”

I have an experience of 6.5 years and all of them for the same Job profile. I chose the ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst programmer) as it matched exactly to my job role. As given below in the ACS letter they have mentioned that the employment after December 2010 is considered to be appropriate to 261311. So does it mean that they have approved only 2.5yrs of my experience and the rest is not relevant to the ANZSCO code. In that case it wont be possible for me to apply for the 189 visa as it requires minimum 3 yrs of experience.

It would be a great help if someone could help me in interpreting what they have said. As it would be difficult for me to claim 10 points for my experience as i was expecting to claim these points for i stand in the 5-8yrs experience category.


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

DilsonJoseph said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Even i am confused with the content of my ACS assessment result letter. Though they have mentioned my whole experience in the letter, the below statement puts me into dilemma “The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code”
> 
> ...


Based on my experience I can tell you it is certainly a typo. Your report looks perfectly fine other than one date. They are highly professional and will help you. I had written them and they corrected the report and replied next day. 
Good Luck!.


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

DilsonJoseph said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Even i am confused with the content of my ACS assessment result letter. Though they have mentioned my whole experience in the letter, the below statement puts me into dilemma “The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code”
> 
> ...



Not sure but ACS might correct the date as "December 2008", the date you've completed 2 years after getting a degree with ICT major.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

so what happened then?
Any progress or reply from ACS?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Its not a typo. Kindly check this thread for yda and today's conversations.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-560.html


----------



## day (May 9, 2013)

I have a query, hope this type might be a routine one for seniors.

I have applied for assessment on April 18. 
I have bachelor’s degree in Mechanical engineering, which I completed in June 2008. Though the course was completed by June 2006, backlogs were cleared off late.
I Started working as fulltime IT System Administrator from Feb-2007 till date. Here I have 6 years full time experience.
Though I am ICT minor and applied for assessment through RPL, I am worried weather I will be successful. 
Can anyone let me know how the experience between Feb-2007 to Jun 2008 treated. Will the assessment be successful.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

well, my question is simple:

did your experience relates to the ANZSCO code? if yes then you must say "YES" when filling out your EOI. if you say "NO" then it would be your risk.

the points are calculated by SkillSelect and it assums you have 60 points based on your claims.

so which one should you trust? Your own intuition or the points calculated by SkillSelect??


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

I called DIAC and I am getting mixed opinions. DIAC said if they only gave you four years perhaps you should only claim points for those 4 years, however if you can prove the experience of 6 years you can claim the points for 6. 

I am just so confused. So for who have this same problem and launched the EOI have you claimed for the whole experience or the years ACS said your a eligible.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

THE EOI system is simply asking you if your experience related to the nominated occupation.
You simply answer it as 'YES'
Then the point automatically calculated by EOI. You didnt claim anything wrong and you just claimed by the fact. This means you claim the full experience in EOI.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> THE EOI system is simply asking you if your experience related to the nominated occupation.
> You simply answer it as 'YES'
> Then the point automatically calculated by EOI. You didnt claim anything wrong and you just claimed by the fact. This means you claim the full experience in EOI.


Yes, makes sense. Just too nervous and don't want to lose out on money :-( . 

Thanks Harish!


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> THE EOI system is simply asking you if your experience related to the nominated occupation.
> You simply answer it as 'YES'
> Then the point automatically calculated by EOI. You didnt claim anything wrong and you just claimed by the fact. This means you claim the full experience in EOI.


I would not rely on the calculation of EOI system as it is not such an intelligent piece of software to recognize experience at the right level of skill and relevancy. i think it is one's responsibility to enter the system his (valid) full experience.


----------



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

abakik said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Maz25!
> 
> I hope it is a typo? but I'm worried about the fact that 'April 2013' is the same date as my phd graduation... so it may not be a typo.
> 
> Do you think I should ask ACS to recognise my Masters degree as well in order to claim my work experience after the graduation of masters degree? I will not claim points for my 3 year of experience prior to my master graduation (though I have a bachelor degree in a non-IT related major as of 2001).


Hi Abakik,

I also got the similar confusion. I have raised my concern and awaiting reply. Do you have any update for your issue? What does ACS says?

Thanks,
msen


----------



## Thepan (Oct 21, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Yes, makes sense. Just too nervous and don't want to lose out on money :-( .
> 
> Thanks Harish!



Hi Joseph, 

I saw that you have got grant, so how this ACS experience letter effected your points claim ? Did DIAC also fllowed the ACS letter or they have calculated your experience based on the references provided to them ?


Thanks , 
Thepan


----------



## javapatel (Aug 4, 2014)

*ACS Received*

I have received ACS result, today and found they have not accessed one of the my Experience, because i forgot to include StatutaryDeclaration along with my applicaiton, while submission.

here is my ACS result:

The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/10 - 04/11 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: IT Consultant
Employer: IT People W.L.L
Country: BAHRAIN
Dates: 05/11 - 07/11 (0yrs 2mths)
Position: IT Consultant
Employer: ITPeople W.L.L
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/11 - 05/16 (4yrs 9mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 04/07 - 03/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Executive-Management
Detail INDIA

What should i do now,

Shall l submit new Application or i can ask them to consider missing document, and do verification again ?


----------



## Thepan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All, 

I too have claimed all the experiences when I have lodged my EOI, but the CO has reduced the experience based on the ACS letter, and they have rejected my application. 

If the ACS letter has mentioned, that "The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled", then they will consider only the experiences claimed after 2012, and they don't give points for before experiences. 

This is based on my experience, if anyone go through with all the experience here ? 

I have recently migrated to New Zealand, secured a job, and settling down in NZ. 

All the best guys...... !


----------

